# My first overnight "cruise"



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I bought my first cabin cruiser a few months ago, a 1982 Hunter 25, and made my first overnight on a "hook", just north of the George Washington Bridge with my girlfriend this weekend. I was planning on sailing there from liberty landing, but the winds were too light so I wound up motoring there and back.










I anchored in an "anchorage" area on the charts, just off the palisades marina about a mile north of the bridge. Unfortunately it was dark by the time we got there, plus I was nervous because I never anchored overnight before, so I dropped two hooks, a danforth and a mushroom type. We made a simple salmon dinner on the stove, watched a DVD on my laptop and generally had a beautiful and romantic night mostly under the moonlight. I left the mast top light on overnight, and also had an additional battery powered all-around light that I kept on. Late at night a few motorboats sped by and sent the boat pitching and rocking, waking us up and scaring my girlfriend but we went back to sleep.

Haha I was so nervous the anchors would drag and I kept checking them throughout the night (not a good nights' sleep lol). Little did I know I would barely be able to retrieve the mushroom, and the Danforth would get so stuck I would have to get above it and just cut the line...

The next morning I had a cup of coffee while just admiring the view of the cliffs and palisades park. We both agreed to leave before cooking breakfast though, as we were feeling pretty wobbly and my girlfriend had a headache from the rocking of the boat. Haha we are still land lubbers I guess.

It was a beautiful first experience, but I will def seek a more protected anchorage next time and only set one anchor.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like my first successful overnight anchoring experience (successful in that the anchor didn't drag). My wife was so concerned that we would drag into the rocks or swing into this other boat that she literally camped in a sleeping back on the foredeck, ready to let out or take in scope as necessary. What a trooper, I thought, as I fell fast asleep below.

Anyway, regarding your anchoring results... I'm guessing the Danforth is what held you, not the mushroom, which is not held in high regard by cruisers. It's a shame you had to cut the Danforth loose as it's quite a reliable anchor, as you've discovered. Next time, try snugging up the rode as tight as you can to a strong cleat. The action of the waves---or the wake of one of those passing motorboats---on the boat will often be enough to pull the anchor out. I've had added success by pulling in a bit of rode and cleating it in the trough. Mind your fingers.

Finally you have discovered my personal favorite moment in overnight cruising, which is the morning, when things are often calmer and quieter than they were at night, you're all alone, and it feels like everything is exactly as it should be.

edit: one other thing: when it says "Anchorage" on the chart, it means for big ships. Small craft are left to anchor wherever they can find a little hidey-hole


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Good lessons learned. Time to get a basic cruising book.

You should get a cruising guide for your area; it will recommend anchorages.

The mushroom anchor is designed for a "permanent" installation with a mooring ball. You might have fouled the Danforth on a rock or cable. The best sea bottoms for anchoring (IMHO) are mud and sand.


----------



## luck66 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like a good first time on the hook over night. Hooked is just one reason I sail.


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

Good job getting out there!
Sounds like an adventure. Can't wait for my first overnighter.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Ok, you are no longer a virgin. Sounds like you had a great time.

But you need to learn some really important stuff about anchors and anchoring. Having the right anchor for the bottom type and conditions and knowing how to use it will allow you to sleep at night. 

There are many threads here on how to anchor and which anchors are good. Seek out posts by MaineSail and you will learn more than you ever wanted to know about the subject.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

OMG, our first sailboat was a Hunter 25 on which we spent our first night on the hook. 
It was a great boat. I hope you have as much fun on yours as we did on ours.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats on your first overnight! And, even more congrats for having your favorite "crew" along with you. This is the start of something big, I'm afraid.

Oh, you may want to think about picking up a part time job to cover the anchor expenses, lol.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats also! I'm guessing the Hudson is like the Delaware, very few places to hide from the open river. Not fun to anchor that way. even old salts hate it. If you ck the charts on Active captain .com maybe you can find better shelter from the boat traffic.


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

Reading your story has me missing the overnights my family and I enjoyed on our boat. Congratulations.


----------



## ArcherBowman (Jul 1, 2009)

I did some overnighting this summer as well. I've been "dock camping" for a couple of years, but this summer I spent two weekends "on the hook." One weekend was on Lake Lanier (GA) and the other was on Lake Douglas (TN). Most man-made lakes have no shortage of inlets and doglegs to protect you from boat traffic, so I didn't have the problems you did. The bottoms also tend to be either sand or mud, so I was able to retrieve my anchor without the problems you had.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter,
Congrats on your 1st overnight on board. 
I've heard you can anchor behind Liberty Island but never done it. That is like 5 minutes motoring from Liberty Landing.
There are some places further up the Hudson to consider:
Bowline Point, NY - look this up on google maps. It is a little bay off the main body of the river. Likely not as scenic as by the Palisades but quite safe.
North of Croton Point, NY. This is still open to the river currents but is used by local folks. 
It will take you about 8 hours to get to these spots even going with the current.
A little closer is Piermont, NY where you could anchor. Cute little river town there too.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your words of support!

Activecaptain.com looks like a great resource. Thanks!


----------



## donlofland (Dec 8, 2008)

our third season of sailing, and this one we finally had the boat rigged for anchoring-so we did, the first time because all the mooring buoys were taken. We were pleased if went fine, and I think my wife was especially pleased we were quiet about it.

And boy did that free us up about where we were gong to stay for subsequent nights of the cruise! Before that there was some anxiety about finding an open mooring ball or dock space, but no longer. It's cool!


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

There is a cove behind the statue with a _very_ narrow channel leading into it, and with some floating docks with some optimists and sunfish on them. I've seen a few cruisers tied up to those docks, and anchored as well. But a friend of mine at liberty landing told me he anchored there once overnight, and the coasties booted him out in the middle of the night, apparently no overnighting allowed in that cove for some reason.

I recently saw a 4' long dead sturgeon floating belly up there, with what looked like about a 10 inch wide eliptical chunk torn out of its back. I didn't know we had sturgeon around here, and I didn't know about sharks either!

I think horseshoe cove at sandy hook will be my next over-nighter. Of course, now my father, my cousin, and a bunch of friends wanna come "cruising" with me too. The more the merrier I say.

Even daysailing, I am really amazed at how many people enjoy a good sail once they get introduced to it. Even friends who are usually the couch potato type have been calling me to go out for a sail. I thought I would be single handing this boat all the time, but I actually have never been out yet without crew. And I sail about twice a week.



CalebD said:


> Peter,
> Congrats on your 1st overnight on board.
> I've heard you can anchor behind Liberty Island but never done it. That is like 5 minutes motoring from Liberty Landing.
> There are some places further up the Hudson to consider:
> ...


----------

